
David Epstein on Mastery, Specialization, and Range - mooreds
http://www.econtalk.org/david-epstein-on-mastery-specialization-and-range/
======
duckMuppet
EconTalk is one of the few podcasts that really explore a wide variety of
topics. His latest about climate change was phenomenal..

Talk to you on Monday!

